# Home made fish food



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Just thought others might be interested in this,
I make this for all my fish....
In a pot add some cabbage leaves, carrots, peas, I use whatever vegs I have on hand,
Boil it till it's all tender, then run it thru a blender, (don't add to much water or you'll have to boil it down to get rid of the access liquid..)
If I have some cooked chicken or beef on hand I throw in a few small pieces, Purr that up with the vegs,
Serve with a pipette or syringe. Works really good for young fry, I give to all my fish and they love it,








I also add this to a large container of old tank water ((only vegs, No meat added)) and set it in a window,
It will grow live food, umm umm, extra meaty goodness.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds great for fry, but I though bettas were total carnivores?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Variety is always good,
You don't give it every day nor very much as it can be messy.
I use it as a treat, once or twice a week for my betta's.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh okay. I've only had bettas for a few weeks, and it just confused me for a second.


----------

